# Light brown sludge on oil dip stick?



## dasautovdub420 (May 10, 2012)

Hello, yesterday when I started my car it seemed to be idling at higher RPM's then usual with a slight sputter to it. Today the same thing occurred and my oil pressure light came on, when I check the oil it was a slight yellow/brown colour that was thick? Usually that means water has mixed with the oil... When I drive my car the temperature does not go higher then normal, any suggestions on what this could be? Some people say that it could be the head gasket, others say that it could be that I didn't let it warm up properly. I'm planning on getting a oil change today to see if that does anything. I really hope it isn't a crack/blown head. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

dasautovdub420 said:


> . . . when I check the oil it was a slight yellow/brown colour that was thick? Usually that means water has mixed with the oil... correct . . . Some people say that it could be the head gasket yes it could be, others say that it could be that I didn't let it warm up properly also possible. I'm planning on getting a oil change today to see if that does anything.


You are doing the most logical thing you can do to determine if the problem is more then just cold weather. Be sure that as much of the brown/yellow crud is removed when the oil is changed. Dip stick, oil fill cap and even under the valve cover if it is not too much work. Then drive the car for a day or two as long as it drives OK. Do at least one or two long trips which will really get the motor warmed up, say a half hour each. Then start checking the oil fill cap for a return of the crud. If it stays clean and you do a good warm-up drive once every two or three days it was just the weather and short trips. If doing warm-up drives does not keep it clean then it could very well be the head gasket.



dasautovdub420 said:


> . . . with a slight sputter to it. Today the same thing occurred and my oil pressure light came on, . . .


The above is not real great and causes me to lean towards the gasket, but do the testing first before wasting any money and time.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Every Mark II I have driven during the winter here in New England Has done that. 

All I do is wipe the froth of the oil fill cap and take it out for a good long drive. The more water build up you have, the longer you are going to have to keep the oil above 100*C. If it is really bad, just change the oil.

Keep a close eye on your coolant level. Froth + dropping coolant level = head gasket.

I live 3 miles from work and withing 10 miles of just about everything I need, so I end up taking an hour long drive once a week or so.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

what seax here is saying is correct, this happens due to water moisture in the oil which evaporates, and when the engine rarely gets hot and have the chance to properly evaporate the moisture, this happens. its not dangerous. go for a long drive, get it good and hot and keep driving for a while, and all should be well after that..


if not. then start scrathing your head


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

weejunGL said:


> what seax here is saying is correct, this happens due to water moisture in the oil which evaporates, and when the engine rarely gets hot and have the chance to properly evaporate the moisture, this happens. its not dangerous. go for a long drive, get it good and hot and keep driving for a while, and all should be well after that..
> 
> 
> if not. then start scrathing your head


 I agree. Get the oil hot enough to evaporate any moisture. 
Also smell your exhaust. I had a toyota that had warped the head (po) and I could smell the antifreeze in the exhaust.....after the alumaseal he added- blew out of the warp/crack in the head :banghead:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

if you have acess to an exhaust sniffer, get the car up to temp with the coolant res. cap off and check for HC's as a gas coming out of the reservoir.

HC's as a gas in the coolant res. = bad head gasket.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

Seax_Smith said:


> if you have acess to an exhaust sniffer, get the car up to temp with the coolant res. cap off and check for HC's as a gas coming out of the reservoir.
> 
> HC's as a gas in the coolant res. = bad head gasket.


Slick. I like that :thumbup:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

2a2gtis said:


> Slick. I like that :thumbup:


It'll definitely find that sneak leak in a head gasket, but sadly, your water passages can be completely sealed and the exhaust/vacuum leak can have a different source, usually finding the edge of the mating surfaces.


----------



## dasautovdub420 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help! I did the oil change just a few days ago, no more yellow/brown sludge on the dip stick but there is a little on the oil cap.... I'm thinking that I might need a new cap because every time I open my hood there is a little bit of oil residue on my motor coming from the cap. The motor runs a little chuggy when I first drive it, I also live in Canada and the weather is -15 in the winter,so I try and keep it under 3,000 RPM's until I hit running temperature. My exhaust fumes do not smell sweet like my coolant is mixing with my oil, which is good. I checked the coolant it was a little low but I also haven't topped it up in over 6-7 months, but everything seems fine with the coolant levels now after a few days of hard driving. My temperature gauge is not rising over 90° C which is good so I'm feeling a little better about it not being a head gasket . I'm planning on getting a new oil cap to see if that will stop the sludge from appearing. Hopefully everything works out and I can get a few more chug's out of my little 1.8 N/A, if not 1.8T or 2.0 GTI here I come . Once again thanks for any advice, much appreciated.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

When I first bought my 8v. it was running a little rough. A Vw tech told me that the oil cap could not be sealing correctly and would cause the rough running. i purchased a new cap and ..presto, my problem solved. To prove his point he loosened the new cap- while keeping his hand on it and let the cap just start to un-seal. The rough running returned.
No kidding i thought. He said something to the effect it has to do with the vaccum syatem on these (8v) motors. He made it sound specific to our 8 valvers.
Who knows dasautovdub...that cap replacement might smooth out your engine also!
peace:thumbup:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

2a2gtis said:


> When I first bought my 8v. it was running a little rough. A Vw tech told me that the oil cap could not be sealing correctly and would cause the rough running. i purchased a new cap and ..presto, my problem solved. To prove his point he loosened the new cap- while keeping his hand on it and let the cap just start to un-seal. The rough running returned.
> No kidding i thought. He said something to the effect it has to do with the vaccum syatem on these (8v) motors. He made it sound specific to our 8 valvers.
> Who knows dasautovdub...that cap replacement might smooth out your engine also!
> peace:thumbup:


A bad dip stick a/o dip stick funnel will do the same thing, especially on digi cars.


----------



## dasautovdub420 (May 10, 2012)

Sorry haven't been on here in a bit, damn Canadian weathers got me sick... lol Anyways I'm going to replace the cap and dip stick when I get paid in 2 days hopefully that solves my problem:thumbup:. But I have been looking into a new motor anyways thanks!


----------

